# Bodacious Burnt End Chuckies



## chilerelleno (May 5, 2017)

*Those scrumptious Burnt Ends so many of us love so much.*

I have a great smoke planned for tomorrow, Burnt End Chuckies and a bone-in Butt for PP.
But lets talk Chuckies and Burnt Ends, YUM!
Publix had Chucks, Butts and Pork Tenderloins on sale and I had to get my BBQ fix.
So here I am with two 3# chucks and a 9.5# Butt...  Whats a BBQ fanatic to do?  Get their burn on! :grilling_smilie:
Ok, lets do this.


*Rub*
1.5C Brown Sugar
1C Seasoned salt
3/4C Paprika
.5C Cajun seasoning
.25C Onion powder
2T Garlic powder

*Marinade*
1C Worcestershire sauce
.25C Soy sauce 
2T Fish sauce
1T Garlic, minced

Make numerous slits about half way through, in one side of roasts
Rub each side with heaping T of rub
Place in container slits up, pour 3/4 of the marinade around meat, then drivel with rest of marinade, being careful not to wash rub off.
You want the marinade to get into the slits with some rub.
Marinate in refrigerator for 8-12hrs.

Fire up the smoker with you favorite wood, I'll use Hickory.
Smoke at 225'-240' till they hit about 190'.
Remove and let them rest for about an hour.
Then cube the meat and place in a deep disposable aluminum pan

I add a generous amount of rub, approx 5T +/-.
Then a very generous amount of your favorite BBQ sauce.
And lastly, add approx 1C of your favorite Cola, I'll be using Cherry Dr. Pepper.
Mix well to cover meat thoroughly.
Wrap pan tightly with aluminum foil, and then back into the smoker for a few hours until they glaze over really well and are melt in your mouth tender.

*The Meat*














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 5, 2017







*Meat Meets Marinade*














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 5, 2017







*Lots More Pics to Come*


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 5, 2017)

This is a great way to make some burnt ends.   I'm going to have to make some soon!  Problem is, I almost make myself sick from eating so many!


----------



## b-one (May 5, 2017)

Is it ready yet?


----------



## pc farmer (May 5, 2017)

In for the ride.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 5, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> This is a great way to make some burnt ends.   I'm going to have to make some soon!  Problem is, I almost make myself sick from eating so many!


Yes it is, danged good grub.
I may not eat till sick, but for sure going to be full as tick on a hound for the weekend.
I foresee several nice naps.


b-one said:


> Is it ready yet?


 I wish the burnt ends were :drool
Food hits the grates at 0400am.


c farmer said:


> In for the ride.


Strap in and hang on!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 6, 2017)

I'm in for this one too!

Al


----------



## chilerelleno (May 6, 2017)

*Ready to Hit the Smoker*













IMG_20170506_044119352.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ May 6, 2017






*Five Hours in, 158' average IT*













IMG_20170506_095523879.jpg



__ chilerelleno
__ May 6, 2017


----------



## ironhorse07 (May 6, 2017)

looking good, I need to try these.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 6, 2017)

The Chucks hit 190' about 1300.
I removed them and let'em rest for a little over an hour.
Then I cubed, sauced and returned them to smoker to finish.



> I add a generous amount of rub, approx 5T +/-.
> Then a very generous amount of your favorite BBQ sauce.
> And lastly, add approx 1C of your favorite Cola, I'll be using Cherry Dr. Pepper.
> Mix well to cover meat thoroughly.
> Wrap pan tightly with aluminum foil, and then back into the smoker for a few hours until they glaze over really well and are melt in your mouth tender.



http://s152.photobucket.com/user/ChileRelleno/media/IMG_20170506_141330615_zpseyeavzb7.jpg.html

http://s152.photobucket.com/user/ChileRelleno/media/IMG_20170506_141631052_zpsu0ut1ecw.jpg.html

http://s152.photobucket.com/user/ChileRelleno/media/IMG_20170506_142353950_zpssel8xk0d.jpg.html

http://s152.photobucket.com/user/ChileRelleno/media/IMG_20170506_142732698_zpsxknsxkbi.jpg.html

*Money shot in a few hours.  Thumbs Up*


----------



## jasonvr (May 6, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Wrap pan tightly with aluminum foil, and then back into the smoker for a few hours until they glaze over really well and are melt in your mouth tender.


Cover the pan in foil?  I haven't seen that elsewhere.  Do you still cut a nice "crispening" of the outside?  And do you up the temp?


ChileRelleno said:


> The Chucks hit 190' about 1300.
> I removed them and let'em rest for a little over an hour.
> Then I cubed, sauced and returned them to smoker to finish.


Do you rest in the open, or wrap in foil and towel and into a warmed cooler?


----------



## briggy (May 6, 2017)

How was the sample before you put them back on???


----------



## hooked on smoke (May 6, 2017)

Oh yeah. I'm going to give this a try.












20170506_124712.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ May 6, 2017






Picked this up today, $3.89/lb. Is that a decent price? I've never done the Chuck. Gonna give the burnt ends a try next week during my birthday vacation. Will share my 1st attempt. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 6, 2017)

Done!

I stood there with a toothpick, shoving pieces into my mouth, then I remembered I needed to share with my family.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 6, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 6, 2017


----------



## wimpy69 (May 6, 2017)

Dang---


----------



## chilerelleno (May 6, 2017)

jasonvr said:


> Cover the pan in foil?  I haven't seen that elsewhere.  Do you still cut a nice "crispening" of the outside?  And do you up the temp?
> 
> Do you rest in the open, or wrap in foil and towel and into a warmed cooler?


I'm always experimenting.
Last time I didn't cover with foil, this time I did, seeing what finishes I get.
Both had nice finishing on the meat, I prefer moist-n-tender, not crunchy edges.
Yes, I up the temp upwards of 275'-300'.

I usually rest double wrapped in foil and a kitchen hand towel when I'm going to be serving in the next hour or so.
I only use a cooler/cambro or the oven to rest/hold for long periods.





Briggy said:


> How was the sample before you put them back on???


 Yummy, I tried cubes plain and sauced.





hooked on smoke said:


> Oh yeah. I'm going to give this a try.
> 
> Gonna give the burnt ends a try next week during my birthday vacation. Will share my 1st attempt. Thanks for sharing.


Welcome.





wimpy69 said:


> Dang---


Dang'it Man!  :yahoo:  Yeah, that good.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 6, 2017)

*Money Shots*














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 6, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ May 6, 2017


----------



## b-one (May 6, 2017)

Tasty looking chuck burnt ends!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 6, 2017)

b-one said:


> Tasty looking chuck burnt ends!


Thanks b-one, they definitely stole the show from the PP.


----------



## pc farmer (May 6, 2017)

Made the carousel the top of the homepage.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 6, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Made the carousel the top of the homepage.


How cool is that :biggrin: That is a good pic.

Thanks c farmer, appreciate the Point.


----------



## chinanick (May 6, 2017)

Man o man that looks picture perfect :sausage:


----------



## chilerelleno (May 6, 2017)

ChinaNick said:


> Man o man that looks picture perfect :sausage:


Thanks CN, and thanks for the Point too.


----------



## natej (May 6, 2017)

Burnt ends.. what more could a person want? Beautiful!

Point


----------



## chilerelleno (May 6, 2017)

natej said:


> Burnt ends.. what more could a person want? Beautiful!
> 
> Point


Thanks NateJ, appreciate the kind comments and Point.


----------



## indaswamp (May 7, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> *Money Shots*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody hell that looks amazing!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 7, 2017)

Indaswamp said:


> Bloody hell that looks amazing!


Thanks man, for the Point and compliment.


----------



## deuc224 (May 7, 2017)

ChileR, what are you using for the cajun seasoning?  That is the only reason i havent done these yet cuz i wanna follow it exactly.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 7, 2017)

deuc224 said:


> ChileR, what are you using for the cajun seasoning?  That is the only reason i havent done these yet cuz i wanna follow it exactly.


Tone's Cajun Seasoning, http://www.tones.com/product?id=38

Any Cajun, Creole or Blackened blend of herbs/spices that you like will suffice.

I use the Tone's bulk packaging for rubs because it is less expensive than wasting my _'Prudhomme’s Blackened Redfish Magic'_.

You can make your own Cajun blend, and make it to suit your tastes, salt +/-, spicy heat +/- or specific flavors e.g. garlic.


----------



## deuc224 (May 7, 2017)

Thanks ChileR!!!!!!!  This is my friday project for sure , so looking forward to this!!!!!


----------



## indaswamp (May 7, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> deuc224 said:
> 
> 
> > ChileR, what are you using for the cajun seasoning?  That is the only reason i havent done these yet cuz i wanna follow it exactly.
> ...


You can stop buying the Prudhomme mix.

Here is the seasoning recipe as given by Paul to my Uncles cousin. From the horses mouth, the guy that created the dish.

2 Tbsps. Paprika
1 Tbsp. granulated Garlic
1/2 tsp. dried Thyme
1/2 tsp. dried Oregano
1 Tbsp. salt
1 tsp. cracked black pepper
1 tsp. cayenne pepper
mix all spices together in a small bowl and transfer to a shaker (old spice bottle)


----------



## deuc224 (May 7, 2017)

Well looks like i dont need to go to sams now!!!!! Thanks guys!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 7, 2017)

Alas, the last of the leftover BE's, but still PP for lunch sammiches.

*Sauteed Onions and Garlic over Rice with Burnt Ends.*

http://s152.photobucket.com/user/ChileRelleno/media/IMG_20170507_175418376_zpseasf6ryz.jpg.html


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 7, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> *Money Shots*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, nice smoke CR!  Thumbs Up  Looks top notch!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 7, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome, nice smoke CR!  Thumbs Up  Looks top notch!


Thanks MHB, really appreciate the feedback/compliments...  And the Point too.


----------



## tropics (May 8, 2017)

Chile sorry for being late to the party.

Richie

Points


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2017)

Like Richie, I'm late too!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






And everything looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Heck-of-a-Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All looks Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 8, 2017)

Oh Chille... You done did it again! Point!


----------



## travisty (May 8, 2017)

Looks incredible! Still haven't done Burnt End Chuck, but you've inspired me to try it this weekend!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 8, 2017)

tropics said:


> Chile sorry for being late to the party.
> Richie
> Points


Thanks Richie!





Bearcarver said:


> Like Richie, I'm late too!! :sorry:
> 
> And everything looks Great !!:drool ---:points:
> 
> ...


Bear, too kind with the compliments, thank you and for the Point too.





Browneyesvictim said:


> Oh Chille... You done did it again! Point!


Awww schucks...  Thanks.  Really appreciate the Point.





Travisty said:


> Looks incredible! Still haven't done Burnt End Chuck, but you've inspired me to try it this weekend!


Thank you very kindly.  Do try them, delicious.


----------



## sportgd (May 8, 2017)

Mouth is watering... great job! Point worthy for sure.


----------



## 88rxna (May 8, 2017)

Annnndddd...subscribed!
Looks amazing!
Thanks for such a great idea.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 8, 2017)

sportgd said:


> Mouth is watering... great job! Point worthy for sure.


Thanks sportgd, appreciate the Point.





88rxna said:


> Annnndddd...subscribed!
> Looks amazing!
> Thanks for such a great idea.


Thanks and welcome, even if not my recipe/idea.


----------



## sky monkey (May 8, 2017)

That looks amazing Chili, point for sure!

I'm definitely going to try the burnt ends from chuck, appreciate the inspiration! I've done 7-8 briskets but always was too excited to eat the point after all that smokin' and worried about ruining it, looks like a great way to do burnt ends.


----------



## hooked on smoke (May 11, 2017)

That looks great. I'm going in on this tomorrow or Saturday. Being my 1st time I need to ask, how long should I plan on for a 4.5lb Chuck? I've prepare the rub and marinade just not sure when to start.

Sorry, I forgot, I'm thinking of using my MES30 for this but have the option of my Brinkmann trailmaster le. I am still figuring out the temp control on the offset. I made some plates to try minion method in my firebox. 1st try, not so good Royal Oak Lump and a few chunks. The lumps are so small in this bag it burned out really fast. ??












20170422_115424.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ May 11, 2017


----------



## chilerelleno (May 11, 2017)

Well... That's a tough question, each piece of meat is different so I go by internal temp and tenderness.

With the Chuckies I'm looking at 185'-195' IT and not quite probe/butter tender.
With 3#'ers I'm averaging eight hours, an hour rest and then another 2-3 hours sauced in the pan.
I'm cooking low-n-slow at an average 225' with multiple pieces of meat in the smoker, a water pan and I'm spritzing every couple of hours.
If you've just a lone chuck, your mileage may vary wildly from mine.

So with a lone 4.5# chuck?
Approx 6-10 hrs cook, 1 hr rest and 2-3hrs finish, for a total of 9-14hrs.


----------



## hooked on smoke (May 11, 2017)

All right then, good thing I'm on staycation. Oh but that means I don't get to sleep in. The smokers life. 
Thank you ChileRelleno for the info and how to's. I'll share when I end up doing this.


----------



## kuddles (May 12, 2017)

And now my mouth is watering... Looks amazing Chile!


----------



## hooked on smoke (May 13, 2017)

20170513_134422.jpg



__ hooked on smoke
__ May 13, 2017





Help! Put 4.4# Chuck roast on to do burnt ends following this recipe. It's been 9 hours and the last 1.5 hrs temp has been stuck at 165. Is it stalling? I checked with 2 separate thermometers. Should I let it ride or rest before curbing and saucing and back in??


----------



## chilerelleno (May 13, 2017)

If time isn't of the essence, leave it be to ride the stall out.
If it of concern, crutch it in foil and turn the heat up to 275'.
Keep an eye on it, once it comes up to temp, cube, sauce and finish at the 275'.


----------



## hooked on smoke (May 13, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> If time isn't of the essence, leave it be to ride the stall out.
> If it of concern, crutch it in foil and turn the heat up to 275'.
> Keep an eye on it, once it comes up to temp, cube, sauce and finish at the 275'.



Thanks for the quick reply I was getting anxious. I'll ride it out. Rest at 190, cube and sauce. I'll share my whole process when I get a minute. I'm new and this is fun. 
Again, thank you, I love this place!


----------



## bassadict69 (Oct 13, 2018)

Gathering my pointers since I have one marinating as we speak...do you prefer to cover the pan with foil? or no?


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 13, 2018)

bassadict69 said:


> Gathering my pointers since I have one marinating as we speak...do you prefer to cover the pan with foil? or no?


I prefer to foil the pan so as to braise them tender.


----------



## mng024 (Oct 13, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> I prefer to foil the pan so as to braise them tender.


Bringing back an oldie! I have done Jeff's Chuck burnt ends pretty exact to his recipe with great results. Chile, being how much you like to experiment and this thread being a few years old, is this still your favorite? Any modifications since?


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 14, 2020)

mng024 said:


> Bringing back an oldie! I have done Jeff's Chuck burnt ends pretty exact to his recipe with great results. Chile, being how much you like to experiment and this thread being a few years old, is this still your favorite? Any modifications since?


It's still a favorite for making BEs from Chuck.

But I only do it when I can find a Chuck with exceptional marbling otherwise the finished consistency varies too much.

Yes, I've adjusted the recipe.
I now cube as soon as I've a good bark and braise the rest of the way till tender.


----------

